# Should I stop my two dominant males from fighting?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

My two dominant males are fighting quite a lot recently. I do not normally intervene as they are quite evenly matched, and it tends to happen in phases, one week they will fight a lot and another week they will be mating. One male is currently mating at the moment and the others mate is sitting eggs(false), and he keeps pushing the other male off when he tries to mate. Gayser already has enough trouble mating because of his balance problems and he has now started fighting a lot with Baby. They have not hurt each other yet, and pigeon fighting consists mostly of wing slapping but occasionally one will bite the other and I hear a little cry and I wonder if I should stop this particularly active fighting that is going on at the moment?

Would anyone like to express an opinion?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If no injuries are occuring I would let them sort it out, Also, if you use fake eggs it doesn't really matter if the birds do not mate. Jus my opinion.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks that all I am after, opinions and experience of other pigeon keepers.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with NZ, but watch them carefully as it can develop fierce and violent very quickly.
My two males, Bouncer & Charlie are like that if out together.
As Charlie cant fly I really have to watch them carefully because Bounncer just "Bounces" him around.
If Charlie is in his cage, Bouncer will sit next to the cage and be as friendly as can be with him, an will not dare enter Charlies cage, but anywhere outside Charlies cage is Bouncers territory lol.
Freckle on the other hand gets on well with Charlie, but again, If she goes too near him or spends too much time near him, Bouncer chases her back to the nest and gives her a real talking to lol


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I meant to say watch carefully, From the content of the thread and others by you, you are clearly caring for the birds so I would assume you are diligent with things such as this but good point quazar, it can turn nasty, fast.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention that because the council are insisting on coming round to inspect the property, I am having to remove boxes that have any pigeon poop on them as the council may try to use this as a hygiene issue. I'm afraid more boxes must go before the inspection but I am replacing them with others where possible. They may feel the need to re-establish their territory, but I am trying to keep the general look of the boxes so things do not change too much. The council are being a real pain a will not leave me alone. Its an ego issue, the housing officers are used to getting their own way, and when someone stands up to them they hate it.


----------

